# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  لینک کردن

## رهنورد2

چطور یکی از ستونهای یذلهقی را به صورت لینک دار نشان دهیم که کاربر برای نمایش ان رکورد روی ان فیلد واقع در ان ستون کلیک کند

----------


## mzjahromi

> چطور یکی از ستونهای یذلهقی را به صورت لینک دار نشان دهیم که کاربر برای نمایش ان رکورد روی ان فیلد واقع در ان ستون کلیک کند


اول جستجو
.............

----------

